# Hitting muscle group twice a week vs once a week



## Logman (Dec 10, 2008)

Been trying new things the past few weeks.  I'm in my 4th months training so I'm a nub but learning fast.  My gym has no real serious lifters so all the help comes from you guys. 

So I'm bulking.  I really want to focus on my Shoulders and Chest so I thought up of a routine that hits the Chest twice a week for 2 weeks, then Shoulders twice a week for two weeks and repeat.  So week 1 chest I would go moderate and week 2 I go super heavy and repeat for shoulders.

On the Shoulders (w1) = week 1 (moderate) and (w2) = week 2 (heavy).  This is due to my shoulder injury so I can Press more with the Corner Barbell method than I can with normal shoulder press and I'm not doing Shoulder Press together with Arnold Press (similar movements too much for teh shoulder).

Also note that I'm doing shoulders on a non-chest day - also due to shoulder ouchness.

Week 1-2

Day 1: (Monday) [CHEST/ARMS]: BB Bench Press, Chins, DB Incline Press, DB One Arm Curl.

Day 2: (Wednesday) [LEGS/SHOULDERS]: Squats, Shoulder Press (w1) or Corner Barbell Press (w2), Deadlifts, Hang Cleans (w1) or Arnold Press (w2).

Day 3: (Friday) [CHEST/BACK]: BB Bench Press, CG Pulldown, DB Incline Press, One-Arm Motorcycle Row, High Pulley Rhomboids Pull.

Week 3-4

Day 1: (Monday) [SHOULDERS/ARMS]: Shoulder Press (w1) or Corner Barbell Press (w2), Chins, Hang Cleans (w1) or Arnold Press (w2), DB One Arm Curl.

Day 2: (Wednesday) [LEGS/CHEST]: Squats, BB Bench Press, Deadlifts, DB Incline Press.

Day 3: (Friday) [SHOULDERS/BACK]: Shoulder Press (w1) or Corner Barbell Press (w2), CG Pulldown, Hang Cleans (w1) or Arnold Press (w2),One-Arm Motorcycle Row, High Pulley Rhomboids Pull.

Anyone see anything inherently wrong with that?

And my nub questions for today.

What are supersets and dropsets?  And what do compound and isolated movements mean?

Cheers!


----------



## Logman (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm just going to start this on Monday.


----------



## Irons (Dec 10, 2008)

Logman said:


> And my nub questions for today.
> 
> What are supersets and dropsets?  And what do compound and isolated movements mean?
> 
> Cheers!



I'll let the more knowledgeable people critique the workout and stick to the 'noob questions'. 

A superset, as as I understand it, is when you perform two sets of a different exercise back to back with little to no rest in between a opposed to straight sets of the same movement.

Drop sets are when you perform an exercise to failure at a certain weight, then drop the weight down a bit and do another set without rest, and repeat.

Isolation movements are what the name implies - exercise movements that isolate one muscle group. For instance, bicep curls are an isolation movement because you are working one single muscle group, the biceps. 

Compound movements, on the other hand, work more than one muscle group. For example, a pull up works mainly your lats, but also your biceps, shoulders and forearms a bit as well. 

Compound >>> Isolation.


----------



## Logman (Dec 11, 2008)

Cheers, makes sense.  When is best to do supersets and dropsets?  On heavy weeks?


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 11, 2008)

Logman said:


> Cheers, makes sense.  When is best to do supersets and dropsets?  On heavy weeks?



lol...how's your diet? Thats the important question.


----------



## Logman (Dec 11, 2008)

Diet's pretty good.  Eating above maint atm.


----------

